# Ho help!!!



## NYCFlyer76 (Dec 19, 2008)

As in my previous post i am having a space problem with my Christmas gift the ny central flyer o-scale and i wont be able to use it in my tiny apartment until i move which i dont know when hopefully soon so i figured i would save for a HO scale set i was wondering what set is good to purchase i have no clue about that other than it being steam and realistic looking HELP!!! I'm a newbie


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/HO_Scale_Train_Sets_s/334.htm

This is just a sampler. The Bachman Spectrum looks promising from the price it has quality and can be used with Dcc. Look for something in that range. Best, to check out a hobby shop. You can buy cheeper but the quality isn't there. Most are just toy sets. There are many other brands. 
I would get some track and buy an old Mantua Pacific. Parts are available, and get her running. Ebay has plenty. The shell is a cast. Check out yardbird trains.

http://yardbirdtrains.com/index.htm


----------



## NYCFlyer76 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help i did some searching and i like the SERIES 340 4-6-2 PACIFIC W/VANDY TENDER Mantua. i can buy any HO scale track right and any transformer as long as its for HO Scale


----------



## NYCFlyer76 (Dec 19, 2008)

also what do you think about Bachmann
0-6-0, USRA, With Tender & Smoke
New York Central
Ready To Roll and then buy everything else seperate like the DCC and the tracks and the caboose etc. etc.


----------



## NYCFlyer76 (Dec 19, 2008)

forget the last post i just noticed it said plastic body i dont want that


----------



## NYCFlyer76 (Dec 19, 2008)

i did find this website i dont know how good the prices are http://store.standardhobby.com/


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Are you going with a layout? or a tree decor.
Plastic is king in HO that is why I sugested the old Mantua being an O scaler.
That site had Bachmann steamers just over 50. They looked good. 
Go to Springfield Mass. at the end of Jan and Look around it is a really big show. To quote the late Ed Sullivan.


----------



## NYCFlyer76 (Dec 19, 2008)

GOOD MORNING,

With the HO Scale i'm going with a layout and the O Scale would be a christmas layout. so plastic is the better way to go.should i go with a ready to run set like a Bachmann - SPECTRUM Explorer New York Central Set HO or cheaper Bachmann - Digital Commander Deluxe Set HO


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Spectrum is a good higher end starter system. I like 'em and have quite a few Spectrums running on my layout. Detail and quality is better than average(except for the plastic rails on my Dash 9's which I hope to be able to change out to metal) and they pull like bulls.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, You may want to consider modular that you can use in a small aprtment. If you are interested see my posting under modular layouts to see what I am doing. Its never to soon and you can alway upgrade to a full layout later.


----------



## NYCFlyer76 (Dec 19, 2008)

i was thinking about going with this Bachmann HO Scale Diesel Digital Commander Train Set


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Good deal. You will really appreciate being able to run multiple consists. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Another plus to Bachmann DCC is there is quite a lot of stuff to improve over the base unit. I was surprized. You can add power and quite a lot more and a little at a time. I am seriously considering it.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Don Chovanec said:


> Another plus to Bachmann DCC is there is quite a lot of stuff to improve over the base unit. I was surprized. You can add power and quite a lot more and a little at a time. I am seriously considering it.


Most DCC units are like that now. Digitrax, the unit I use, has had their heads together for years. I can actually program 9999 different units. That includes engines, consists, MU's, motor drives for the turntable and transfer table, and tortoise drives for the switches.

Big difference is in the programming and, of course, the price. Digitrax offers more potential and flexibility, but you have to pay for it. The old club I used to belong to used Prodigy. I looked at them. Good price just too limited in options, good beginner unit.

I want to go either radio control or infra red. I think that radio has a slight edge at the moment. Bad deal is that police car radios and the like can interfere with the system. Infra red is line of sight. Like a TV remote. Both have advantages and disadvantages. Not worried about changing right now, just a future possibility. We'll run tethered for now.


----------

